# Chertsey Caravan and Camping Club



## locovan

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=296

We are meeting up at Chertsey C&CC for a few days Nov 5th-8th so would love to see lots of members at this great site.
Come and Join us for a weekend at Chertsey Caravan and Camping Club site.

This lovely riverside site is to the south west of London. A train ride away from the capital, it has a rural feel and is visited by foxes, squirrels and many river birds. Canoes can launch from the site which regularly hosts events by the Canoe-Camping Club.

Weybridge station is near the site. Trains to the centre of London take around 30 minutes.

Three theme parks are nearby: Thorpe Park is in Chertsey, while both Chessington World of Adventures and Legoland are only a short drive away.

Windsor Castle, an official residence of the Queen, is the world's oldest and largest occupied castle.

Kew, Wisley and Saville Gardens are internationally famous.

Brooklands Museum covers the motoring and aviation heritage of its site. It now includes Mercedes-Benz World.

Chertsey Museum has displays on the history of Runnymede, historic fashion exhibitions and a hands-on discovery zone for youngsters.

So come along and join us Non Members phone the site
01932 562405

No calls after 8pm please.


----------



## Briarose

Welcome back Mavis......where have you been lol.


----------



## locovan

Brean Country and Western Rally it was great and Linda and Mike are still there and any one can enjoy another weekend there as it is still in full swing there.


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> Brean Country and Western Rally it was great and Linda and Mike are still there and any one can enjoy another weekend there as it is still in full swing there.


Aw it sounds good.


----------



## GerryD

Mavis,
Great idea, but lousy timing. We have just committed to a Bonfire Rally that weekend.
Gerry


----------



## peaky

ahhh memories...... used to live there for 17 years, seems along time ago now.


----------



## locovan

Sorry Gerry and Peaky come along and live your memories :lol:


----------



## teensvan

Hi
Would love to come along, but just had hand opp that has not gone to plan. No driving for at least 10 weeks. It could be upto 6 months before hand is fully OK.


----------



## locovan

That sounds painful--take care and hope you are soon driving again


----------



## locovan

Bumping this up as this rally will soon be here and Brillopad you need to put your name down xx


----------



## oxford-wanderer

locovan said:


> Bumping this up as this rally will soon be here and Brillopad you need to put your name down xx


I think Dennis is in Florida, Mavis.

Paul


----------



## rayc

oxford-wanderer said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this up as this rally will soon be here and Brillopad you need to put your name down xx
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dennis is in Florida, Mavis.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Paul/ Mavis, I know he is 'watching' the forum on his brand new iPad. 9am his time and 78 degrees so he told me yesterday. Ray


----------



## locovan

I thought he might see it and they must be coming home soon surely those dogs will be pining for him :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

2 weeks to go so anyone else fancy meeting on this lovely site so near London :wink:


----------



## carol

Would love to have come Mavis, but we missed our flu jabs whilst we werre in France, and they have managed to get us in for the last lot on 6th November....

As they say that's life....

Hope you all have a great time....

Carol


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Mavis, you could always join us / Sonja and Kevin / Pat and Neil  If your on your own.

We will be here:

http://www.eeda.co.uk/index.php?opt...ls&id=47:fireworks-and-bonfire-meet&Itemid=71

Would be nice to see you and Ray again.  Bob and Jane.


----------



## tramp

Boy that was a close one  :lol: :lol: ,cheers Dennis for reminding me of the Important things in life like "Not Working"  .

gonna add me name to the list we`ll be up Friday lunchtime and leave Sunday after "Burning Tower Hamlets Down" :roll: .

see you all their  

pps do I need me funny jacket and hat with all the beads and things and can I press the plunger :twisted:


----------



## HikerG

Would love to attend but will not be back in UK until later in November. 

I can agree about Chertsey being a great site though, fantastic hard standing pitches, lots of wildlife and greenery and the best shower block I've ever found at a campsite with large cubicles that have constant hot water and thoughtful touches like plenty of hooks and a raised platform where you can either sit or place your shoes to avoid them getting wet. The people working there are also really friendly. 

I can't wait to be back in UK and spend a few nights at Chertsey, it makes some of the campsites in Europe look positively 3rd world!

Have a great weekend. 

Gary


----------



## tramp

very few spots left ....

only superservice pitches hope you`ve all booked .


----------



## locovan

bobandjane said:


> Hi Mavis, you could always join us / Sonja and Kevin / Pat and Neil  If your on your own.
> 
> We will be here:
> 
> http://www.eeda.co.uk/index.php?opt...ls&id=47:fireworks-and-bonfire-meet&Itemid=71
> 
> Would be nice to see you and Ray again.  Bob and Jane.


Sorry Bob and Jane but there are a nice bunch coming to Chertsey
anyway I have been with Sonja and her lovely Kevin all weekend so I think she has had enough of me it has been a riot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman

What a pity. We would have invaded even with our little Eriba as members of MHF and C&CC but it's our daughter's 40th b/day party that w/end and we fancied a bit of winter camping.


----------



## rayc

I have heard from Happyrunner [Mike & Linda] that they were unable to book the site because it is now full.
I will be arriving Friday midday and try to make contact with those attending. Perhaps we can get together Friday evening, either in the site games/meeting room or the pub by the bridge.

I will book a table at the pub for Saturday evening for those who wish to go for a meal.

Those attending are, to the best of my knowledge:
rayc
locovan
alemo
brillopad
tramp
twoofakind

Ray


----------



## locovan

Thats a shame as I know it wasnt their fault they couldnt book until now 
Book a meal for Ray and I and we will be there Friday midday as well.
Love to meet up Friday night as well where ever we can all get in.
looking forward to it :wink:


----------



## tramp

whats the pub called Rayc ?

who`s got the biggest van or can we set a new world record for the most in a "Autosleeper" :lol: :lol: .

maybe someone will cancel late in the week for Linda and mike? or what about wildcamping at the marina? 8) .

now where`s me matches :roll:


----------



## Briarose

I would have loved to come and join you all on this one, as it is a site I have often read about and really fancy going to.

Normally we would have been free next weekend, but the guy that works for us is going away, so it looks as if I will be stuck at our shop as we still tend to open the first couple of weekends in Nov.

Just my luck.


----------



## rayc

tramp said:


> whats the pub called Rayc ?


There are two, one either side of the bridge. The nearest one is a hotel type place called the The Bridge whilst the one on the other side is called The Kingfisher and is more like a pub. Both can be viewed on street view.

I would think the best one for a meal is The Bridge but havn't been for a few years.

Ray


----------



## brillopad

Stick us down for a bit of nosebag, ray me boy. Dennis


----------



## tramp

okay Rayc ,
we`ll tag along too [2 places] and bring the wheel barrow :lol: :lol: .

If the weathers fine and dry friday night -[ but dont count on it as its 5nov :roll: ] and we have our van and another next to each other we could meet friday night for a drink and a laugh and nibbles after Tea of coarse as its too cold/dark for the barbeque

will have me Awning along for extra space , but bring your thermals and wooly hats .

this post has been changed by shaneem!!!!


----------



## rayc

tramp said:


> okay Rayc ,
> we`ll tag along too [2 places] as its shaneem`s Birthday on the 15 th and bring the wheel barrow :lol: :lol: . NOW I¬M IN THE DOG HOUSE
> 
> If the weathers fine and dry friday night -[ but dont count on it as its 5nov :roll: ] and we have our van and another next to each other we could meet friday night for a drink and a laugh and nibbles after Tea of coarse as its too cold/dark for the barbeque
> 
> will have me Awning along for extra space , but bring your thermals and wooly hats .


When we were there last there was quite a large social / games room that we could get together in. We'll have to see if it is just the same. Ray


----------



## rayc

I have booked a table for 10 at The Kingfisher 7.30 on Saturday evening. There will be no problem raising if twoofakind and happyrunner want to come as well. Ray

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thekingfisherchertsey/


----------



## Alemo

Well done Ray.
Just downloaded the menu, feeling hungry already.

Alec


----------



## rayc

I have heard, via happyrunner, that the site would like our surnames and they would then try to site us together.

I know brillopad, locovan, happyrunner and tramp but I need Alemo and twoofakind. Could they pm them to me please.

Ray


----------



## rayc

rayc said:


> I have booked a table for 10 at The Kingfisher 7.30 on Saturday evening. There will be no problem raising if twoofakind and happyrunner want to come as well. Ray
> 
> http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thekingfisherchertsey/


I've now made contact with you all so that is a table booked for Saturday night 7.30pm for 14 people.

This is our little party:
Ray & Lesley [rayc]
Ray & Mavis [locovan]
Dennis & Brenda [brillopad]
Russel & Shaneem [tramp]
Mike & Linda [happyrunner]
Alec & Gina [alemo]
Tony & Kali [twoofakind]

The Site Warden will try to get us pitched together but cannot promise. I will be arriving Friday midday and leaving Monday.

Safe journey's and see you all there.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## TDG

Ray, 
Jane is on some sort of mission in that neck of the wood at the weekend and is booked on the Chertsey site Thursday, Sunday & Monday and maybe( :?: ... don't ask) the Friday and Saturday also.
If she doesn't find you please look out for her - Chausson Flash S3 now with strange markings :roll: but not quite as strange as they appear in the pic. :!:


----------



## rayc

TDG said:


> Ray,
> Jane is on some sort of mission in that neck of the wood at the weekend and is booked on the Chertsey site Thursday, Sunday & Monday and maybe( :?: ... don't ask) the Friday and Saturday also.
> If she doesn't find you please look out for her - Chausson Flash S3 now with strange markings :roll: but not quite as strange as they appear in the pic. :!:


Ok will do. If she is there Saturday can we take her to the pub? 

Ray


----------



## TDG

rayc said:


> .....Ok will do. If she is there Saturday can we take her to the pub?  Ray


Yes - she has been know to do such things :lol: 
Thanks Ray  
B R 
Tim


----------



## 1946

Hi All,

I might pop in with a bottle and say Hi on Saturday as I live 5 min. drive from Chertsey. The boys , hubby Roger and son Laurens are in Cardiff for the rugby, so that makes me a rugby widow.

Maddie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Have a good time all, hope the weather is better than it is here in Warwick. 


Paul


----------



## Alemo

Many thanks to Ray and Lesley for a well organised meet.

Kingfisher was a good choice for a meal and the site room enabled a get together in comfort.

Hope all those travelling in this foul weather today have a safe journey.

Alec


----------



## twoofakind

Yes. Thanks Ray and Lesley the Kingfisher was a lovely choice for a meal. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## locovan

Hi Ray it was a great meet and made all the better for being able to have such a great room on site to get together.
The site was brill as it is right by the river and we had 2 very good walks. Saturday to Chertsey and shopped in little shops there, and Sunday on a round walk along the river and then back behind the Boatyard the Kingfisher was brill and we had a great night there Saturday as the food was very good (even if you didnt approve of my doggie bag)
then last night in your M/home we had a great laugh and put the world to rights and a bottle of wine into our tummies :lol: 
Drove home in terrible weather and saw a bad accident with 2 lorries on the M26 but got home tired and worn out.
But well done it was well organized.

ps twoofakindwe didn't say by as you didnt appear to be awake so bye and see you at Canterbury :drinking: :hello1: :love4:


----------



## Happyrunner

*Chertsey*

Well done Ray & Lesley. 
We really enjoyed the weekend, lovely campsite, great location and great getting us all together with military precission. Absolutely smashing.

L. Y :wink: 
Linda and Mike


----------

